# Bolton Tools Zx45 Milling Machine



## Kccurry86 (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello All,

Well i keep changing my mind as to what i want and hopefully The hobby community can help me decide. First i was looking at the G0704 for reasons of cost and seems to be an all around good small type mill. I then discovered the PM25 with the added belt drive and great customer server, jsut a few hundred more it seems reasonable. Now i see the Pm727 which has a little more weight and rigitity, i want to get the biggist practical machine i can afford. And lastly im seeing Bolton tools with there zx45 for ~$1,700 which looks like its on discount and now i have no idea what the best offer would be. Or why the Bolton in 1700 when all other clones seem to be much more.

HELP!!!

-Kevin


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 29, 2016)

The PM727 is a known entity here on h-m, and comes with great service before and AFTER the sale. Bolton? I have no idea. But if a deal sounds too good to be true...it probably is. You get what you pay for (or pay for what you get). Just my opinion, but I'd rather go with someone who is known to have good product and good service. YMMV...


----------



## Kccurry86 (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you wrmiller, ive heard so many good things about PM, i just need to exhaust all my questionst to the Vet's before i pull the trigger.


----------



## mksj (Aug 30, 2016)

I agree with Bill, the Bolton is an unknown, there have been a few posting on their machines that I have come across, usually just ok. I believe there are better choices, and it is all about the follow-up and if needed, getting something fixed under warranty.  The ZX45 looks decent (generic RF clone mill) and it is a killer price, and there are a few positive reviews on their site. But I have no idea of the specs, warranty and service.  It is also all about the details of the machine and how it works once you get it. Had this experience before, and it was a can of worms until I could get it all sorted out.


----------



## TomS (Aug 30, 2016)

Take a look at the PM-932.  It's more comparable to the ZX45 than the PM-727 size wise.  I've had my 932 for about two years and have no complaints.  For info my power feed died about a month ago and Matt took care of replacing it.  No questions asked, just send the broken one to him and he sent me another.  

Tom S.


----------

